
Building a Home Lab to Become a Malware Hunter – A Beginner’s Guide - adamnemecek
https://www.alienvault.com/blogs/security-essentials/building-a-home-lab-to-become-a-malware-hunter-a-beginners-guide
======
gary__
Back when I took an interest in malware analysis I got the book Practical
Malware Analysis and must say it really was brilliant. Analyzing malware
requires knowledge of a range of different technical areas, and the book
introduced them well. The best thing though are the malware samples supplied
for analysis after each chapter so you can test your new skills, and then the
detailed walk-throughs of how each should have been analysed in the appendix.

You might need some additional help with assembly. Personally I looked at the
"megaprimers" on securitytube.net and then the Intermediate Intel x86 series
of video lectures on opensecuritytraining.info.

Proper study of the material takes time and I never got through it all.
Perhaps I'll get to return to it.

~~~
osicfvj
This: [https://www.nostarch.com/malware](https://www.nostarch.com/malware) ?

~~~
busterarm
definitely

------
patcon
If this article is interesting to you, also worth checking out Cuckoo Sandbox:

[https://www.cuckoosandbox.org/](https://www.cuckoosandbox.org/)

------
LordKano
I have toyed with the idea of setting up a separate network parallel to my
home network to do something like this. I just haven't made the effort or had
the time. I like this setup.

------
sbose78
This is a great resource.

